# Intro für Webseiten - Welche Technik verwendet Ihr?



## Descartes (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Für eine Webseite muß ich ein eher schlichtes Intro gestalten. 
Konkret geht es darum drei Bilder (Postkartengröße) nacheinander auf einer Seite einzublenden und eine Txtzeile darunter von links eintrudeln zu lassen. Danach solls weitergehen auf die Hauptseite.

Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, wie Ihr das so macht, denn mir tun sich mehrere Möglichkeiten auf:

1.: Drei Seiten erstellen und mit 
	
	
	



```
<META HTTP-EQUIV=Refresh CONTENT="10; URL=http://www.xyz.com/">
```
 jeweils weiterleiten. erste Seite -> erstes Bild, zweite Seite --> erstes und zweites Bild und zuguterletzt dritte Seite mit -> erstem, zweitem und drittem Bild. Text mit 
	
	
	



```
marquee
```
  einlaufen lassen.

Nachteile: 
- marquee ist nicht im Standard des W3C, die Seite ist also nicht standardkonform.
- Es wirkt nicht flüssig, da die neue Seite ja jedesmal geladen werden muss, sieht also ziemlich ruckelig und wohl nicht schön aus, selbst, wenn ich alle drei Bilder gleich mit der ersten Seite mitlade.

2.: Flash: Kenne ich kaum und will es auch nicht unbedingt verwenden, weil ich schon zuviele Seiten gesehen habe, wo es mit der Browsererkennung happerte und ich selbst bei erkanntem Plugin Ewigkeiten gebraucht habe, bis was zu sehen war und das war dann im  Regelfall noch schlecht. Ich weiß, dass es sicher auch verdammt gute Seiten gibt, aber es muß nicht unbedingt sein, nicht zuletzt auch, weil ich da von absolut Null Anfangen müßte und das kostet mich im Moment zuviel Zeit, die ich (leider) nicht habe.

Trotzdem, ich laß mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Wäre das mit einer in OpenOffice 1.1 erstellten und in das *swf Format exportierten Präsentation zu machen?

3.:Über animierte gifs ? Müßte aber dann wohl ein recht großes gif sein, denn die Bilder haben etwa Postkartengröße und sollen zum Schluß senkrecht nebeneinander stehen.

4.: Mit CSS und display:none in Verbindung mit php müßte sich doch auch was machen lassen, oder?

5.: Vielleicht drei *.jpg mit schichtweisem Aufbau nebeneinander. Da würden aber dann alle drei Bilder gleichzeitig geladen ...

6.: JavaScript ist oft ausgechaltet und soll daher nicht in Frage kommen.

Es soll halt flüßig aussehen, am besten einen "Einblende-effekt" haben  und - eh klar - wenig Zeit zum Laden in Anspruch nehmen.

Wie macht Ihr es bei Euch?

Grüße aus dem nächtlichen Augsburg

Martin


----------



## Gumbo (11. Oktober 2005)

Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von solchen so genannten Splash-Screen-Seiten. Doch wenn dann würde ich es mit Flash realisieren.


----------



## Descartes (11. Oktober 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von solchen so genannten Splash-Screen-Seiten.



Ich auch nicht, weswegen ich es noch nie auf Seiten von mir realisiert habe und wahrscheinlich auch nie werde. Aber diesesmal gehts nicht um meine Seite, sondern um die von meinem Chef ;-)

Grüße

Martin


----------



## Rena Hermann (11. Oktober 2005)

Wenn, dann über Flash (2.) in möglichst niedriger Plugin-Version veröffentlicht. Flash kann streamen und wenn du's geschickt anstellst dennoch nicht ruckeln. Eine Gif-Animation (dein 3.) kannst du diesbezüglich nicht steuern.
Einen Skip-Button nicht vergessen - möglichst außerhalb der swf, wenn du der Flashdetection nicht traust. Denk auch an die Suchmaschinen-Indexierung. Die sind zwar dran, Texte aus swfs auszulesen aber wirklich der Bringer ist das noch nicht.
Dass OpenOffice swf exportieren kann, ist mir neu, das muss aber nichts heißen. 

So oder so wird es (wenn dein Chef das unbedingt will) sinnvoller sein, das mit einem Tool zu erstellen, in dem du die Bilder ordentlich verarbeiten/komprimieren kannst. Sei es nun Flash (vermutlich zu teuer für ein Drei-Bilder-Intro) oder auch Tools wie SwishMax o.ä.
Gibt auch Open-Source-Möglichkeiten ( http://osflash.org/ ) ... ohne Einarbeitung wirds da aber nicht gehen - da hast vermutlich schneller (nach Durchlesen der ersten Schritte) mit einem der o.g. Tools die paar Bilder zusammengebastelt. Und wenn dein Chef es will, dann soll er es auch zahlen. 

Zu den anderen Möglichkeiten
1. ist glaub sehr nervig und unprofessionell. 
Zu 4. weiß ich nichts aber php arbeitet serverseitig und css hat meines Wissens mit Formatierung, nicht mit Abläufen zu tun. 
5. und 6. hast du ja selbst schon ausgeschlossen.

Gruß
Rena

PS: Flash w3c-konform eingebunden ... da du ja drauf Wert legst
transitional
strict

PPS:
Weil du im Threadtitel fragtest, welche Technik wir (also ich) verwenden: generell doch schon viel Flash, da wo's passt. Allerdings kein Intro in welcher Technik auch immer und schon gar nicht in Flash, wenn danach html kommt - wobei doch, ein Mal, auch gezwungenermaßen.


----------



## Descartes (12. Oktober 2005)

Rena Hermann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dass OpenOffice swf exportieren kann, ist mir neu, das muss aber nichts heißen.


Ja, ab Version 1.1 geht das, wie aber die Qualität ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.



			
				Rena Hermann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu den anderen Möglichkeiten
> 1. ist glaub sehr nervig und unprofessionell.
> Zu 4. weiß ich nichts aber php arbeitet serverseitig und css hat meines Wissens mit Formatierung, nicht mit Abläufen zu tun.
> 5. und 6. hast du ja selbst schon ausgeschlossen.



1. - sehe ich genauso, deswegen habe ich ja gefragt ...
zu 4.: Ich dachte da, alle Bilder in eine Seite zu bauen, zwei davon mit css display:none zu verstecken und nach einer gewissen Zeit per php einzublenden ... wird aber ebenso wie 1. ziemlich ungekonnt aussehen.



			
				Rena Hermann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: Flash w3c-konform eingebunden ... da du ja drauf Wert legst
> transitional
> strict



Danke! Ja, ich lege da schon Wert drauf, weil ich denke, dass sich die Seiten danach leichter verwalten lassen, wenn man gezwungen wird sauberen Code zu schreiben  und manche "Spielerei" einfach wegläßt. Meist gibt es auch eine gute andere Lösung ... Außerdem ist es besser für die Browser Kompatibilität, denn den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner kann ich leichter für viele Browser verständlich machen.



			
				Rena Hermann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PPS:
> Weil du im Threadtitel fragtest, welche Technik wir (also ich) verwenden: generell doch schon viel Flash, da wo's passt. Allerdings kein Intro in welcher Technik auch immer und schon gar nicht in Flash, wenn danach html kommt - wobei doch, ein Mal, auch gezwungenermaßen.



Ja, wie oben schon mal erwähnt finde ich es nicht wirklich sinnvoll ein Intro zu erstellen (schauen sich die meisten eh nicht an), aber manche Menschen sind eben sehr stur und müßen unbedingt ihren Kopf durchsetzen.

Wird wohl doch auf Flash rauslaufen ...

Grüße

Martin

PS: Kurze Nachfrage: Wenn ich nun eine Flash-Animation erstellt habe, wie binde ich die am geschicktesten vor die Hauptseite ein? Ich möchte die Seite nämlich für jedermann zugänglich halten.

Habe irgendwo quergelesen, dass ich erst eine "detecting" flash animation einbauen soll. Deine Lösung einfach einen "Skip" Link in das normale html einzubetten, wäre aber doch einfacher, oder?

Ist wohl auch besser für die Suchmaschinen, denn die kommen dann an Flash vorbei auf die richtige Seite. Sinnvolles zum Auslesen gibts in dem Intro für Google und Konsorten eh nicht viel, darauf kann man verzichten.


----------



## Inspector (12. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

Du könntest folgendes machen:

1. Alle drei Bilder und den Text in die Seite einbinden. Alle per css so stylen, daß sie unsichtbar sind, bis auf das erste Bild.

2. Per JavaScript in gewissen Zeitabständen das sichtbare Bild unsichtbar machen und ein anderes sichtbar.

3. Ebenfalls per JavaScript den Text sichtbar machen und die Position (position: relativ) regelmäßig verändern.

Vorteil: Standardkonform. Nachteil: Benötigt JavaScript.

Ich persönlich halte ebenfalls Nichts von solchen Splash-Screens. Aber wenn's der Chef explizit so haben will... Jeder hat das Recht auf eine schlechte Seite  ;-]


----------



## Rena Hermann (13. Oktober 2005)

Descartes hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: Kurze Nachfrage: Wenn ich nun eine Flash-Animation erstellt habe, wie binde ich die am geschicktesten vor die Hauptseite ein? Ich möchte die Seite nämlich für jedermann zugänglich halten.


siehe oben -> w3c





> Habe irgendwo quergelesen, dass ich erst eine "detecting" flash animation einbauen soll. Deine Lösung einfach einen "Skip" Link in das normale html einzubetten, wäre aber doch einfacher, oder?


Beides parallel wäre vermutlich am geschicktesten. Verschiedene Detection-Lösungen zum Testen findest du in den Suchmaschinen deiner Wahl (Suchbegriff: "flash detection")





> Ist wohl auch besser für die Suchmaschinen, denn die kommen dann an Flash vorbei auf die richtige Seite. Sinnvolles zum Auslesen gibts in dem Intro für Google und Konsorten eh nicht viel, darauf kann man verzichten.


Jau - die Suchmaschinen.
Ob es für deinen Kunden wichtig ist in den Suchmaschinen ganz oben zu erscheinen muss er entscheiden bzw. musst du argumentieren.

Für mich persönlich:
Über ein Jahr lang stand (vor der Ranking-Umstellung vor ein zwei Jahren) ich beim super allgemeinen Suchbegriff "internet cdrom" ganz oben bei den deutschsprachigen Seiten - hat mir null Anfragen eingebracht
Bei "rena hermann" steh ich nach wie vor ganz oben ... ebenfalls keine Anfragen darüber

Ach doch ... eine - eine sehr dubiose.

Hingegen: Anfragen bringen mir mein Name in der Branche und damit Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda von Leuten, die meinen Service schätzen.
Will heißen: Kein Schwein sucht Webentwickler über Google. Man sucht höchstens Zusatzinfos zum potentiellen Kandidaten aber kennt dann in den meisten Fällen eh dessen Internet-Adresse

Aber wie gesagt trifft das nur meinen Bereich. Für andere Branchen ist das hingegen ggf. vielleicht sehr wichtig.

Für deinen Fall (keine Ahnung von welcher Branche du redest) mußt du bzw. ggf. dein Chef abschätzen ob für deinen Chef das Google-Ranking das entscheidende ist.
Falls ja: http://www.woodshed.de/publikationen/dialog-robot.html

Gruß
Rena


----------



## Descartes (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Danke Euch beiden, werde es wohl in Flash machen (müssen), vielleicht kann ich meinen Cheffe noch davon überzeugen, dass es nicht sonderlich sinnvoll ist. Dazu zitiere ich mal die Simpsons: "Wenn Schweine fliegen können ..."   

@Inspector
Ja, etwa so hatte ich mir das mit php gedacht. Vorteil von Javascript wäre das es Browserseitig ausgeführt wird.
Damit dürfte das nicht ruckeln, da ja nichts nachgeladen werden muß.

Allerdings ist das so ne Sache mit JS, den viele habens ja abgeschaltet.

Ein Recht auf schlechte Seiten - ist das auch einklagbar?   

@Rena Hermann
Danke! Dann werde ich mich mal schlau googeln - läßt sich ja nicht vermeiden.

Der Suchmaschinenrang hat in dieser Branche (Gastronomie/Franchise) nicht oberste Priorität, aber ein gutes Ergebnis ist sicher nicht von Nachteil, da sich das (m.E. sehr gute) Konzept erst verbreitet.

Grüße

Martin
(Der bald mit seinem Studium fertig ist und dann Webseiten nur noch als Hobby und zur eigenen Freude so gestalten kann.)


----------



## Inspector (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

vielleicht eine Alternative:

Das wechselnde Bild einfach per animiertem Gif machen. Das sollte überall gehen, ohne Flash, ohne JavaScript und Sonstnochwas.

Den Text zunächst mal per Style ganz normal positionieren, dann per JavaScript beiseiterücken und langsam wieder einfliegen lassen. Vorteil: Ohne JavaScript ist der Text wenigstens normal lesbar. Beim w3c nennt man das "graceful degradation". Nachteil: der Text ist einen Moment nach dem Laden der Seite normal sichtbar, bevor er einfliegt.

Noch eine Alternative für den Text (nur wirklich moderne Browser): Mach's mit svg. Theoretisch würde auch smil gehen, aber das hat mWn noch Keiner implementiert. Aber mit svg bekommst Du das Gleiche hin wie mit Flash, aber es ist ein offener Standard. Der IE bekommt das mit dem Adobe Viewer hin, ab Version 7 sol er das angeblich auch ohne hinbekommen. Der ganz neue Mozilla 1.5b2 bekommt das ebenfalls hin, aber das Dings ist eben noch beta (it's getting beta all the time).

Viele Wege führen nach Rom


----------



## Descartes (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Werde es auch mal mit einem *.gif versuchen, vielleicht kann ich wenigstens den einfliegenden Text weglassen und denn einfach ganz normal auf die Seite setzen.

Mal sehen, was besser aussieht 

Damit sollte es dann keine Probleme geben ... Danke nochmal!

Grüße

Martin


----------

